# Automatizacion puente grua



## cesar ferrato (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola amigos resulta que estoy haciendo un curso sobre PLC y me piden automatizar un puente grua que tiene 3 movimientos (en realidad son 6: adelante -atras, izquierda-derecha  y arriba -abajo) el cual ya logre realizarlo con el Logo! de siemens, le hice los enclavamientos para evitar contragiros accidentales, etc,   pero lo que no me "sale" y que me lo pide el problema  es que el sistema no pueda realizar mas de 2 movimientos simultaneamente.       
bueno, eso es todo, si alguien tiene una idea, bienvenida sea! gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jul 8, 2009)

es simple! recuerda cuando armabas los circuitos con contactores de arranque secuencial, 

haces lo siguiente:

movimiento uno, contacto abierto que desactiva eel moviminento dos y tres.

movimiento dos, contacto abierto que desqactiva el movimiento uno y tres.

movimiento tres, contacto abierto que desactiva el movimiento uno y dos, 

en realidad los contactos son normal cerrados, qeu cuando tu activas un movimiento te desactiva la posibilidad de activar los otrs dos, los puedes implementar en el programa o fuera en la instalacion.

yo hice un puente grua automatico pero controlado por electronica, y esta semana en mi trabajo montamos unos por automatismo, ya sabes, contactores, etc..

lo que tu profesor dijo, es que tiene 3 ejes de movimientos, x, y, y z.

espero que te sirva de algo estas lineas.


----------



## cesar ferrato (Jul 12, 2009)

estimado alexus: bueno, siguiendo un poco tus explicaciones y las de otras personas "en vivo" creo que le encontre la vuelta al asunto. lo hice con compuertas: meti las 6 entradas en 3 compuertas or (1 compuerta por cada eje de movimiento = 2 entradas) y me quedaron 3 salidas que las mande a una and , cuando se llega a los 3 movimientos se pone 1 la salida mandando un reset y se apaga todo, asi, a lo bestia ...y bueno que queres que haga? ya se me estaba quemando la cabeza pero al menos lo probe y funciona..espero  convencerlo al profe aunque sea ... jajaja muchas gracias por tu aporte, amigazo.


----------



## wickedzhito (Dic 31, 2009)

interesante proyecto !!! yo tambien estoy haciendo uno parecido pero el control de la grua lo estoy haciendo con procesamiento de imagenes ! para que con solo un clic se puede mandar informacion suficientes para controlar la placa de control de la grua !
Bueno aun estoy comenzando ! cuando lo termine lo  posteare ! 
saLudos  !


----------



## villarrealf (Sep 29, 2010)

Quiero saber como puedo automatizar una grua. Que parametros tuviste en cuenta, agradezco cualquier informacion que me puedas brindar de los puentes gruas.


----------



## ramirin (Oct 19, 2010)

Bueno, he utilizado el Logo de Siemens y el Zelio de Telemecanique, ambos me parecen buenos aunque muy en lo personal prefiero el Zelio.

Villarealf, por tu pregunta entiendo que tú si tienes una grúa ¿es así? Lo único que importa es que coloques sensores de paro para evitar sobre recorridos o colisiones, después de eso todo cuanto tienes que hacer es tu programa, adecuar las salidas a los controles y listo. Sería interesante que comentarasun poco mas sobre esto para entonces ver si realmente deseas un circuito totalmente práctico o si es tan solo un tema de estudio.


----------



## villarrealf (Oct 19, 2010)

Esta pregunta es para la implementacion a los puentes de la planta. Ya los sensores de proximidad estan instalados (utilizados para evitar colisiones entre puentes o finales del recorrido), queria saber en que otras formas seria factible automatizar un puente grua. Buen día.


----------



## ramirin (Oct 20, 2010)

La gran mayoría de las máquinas convensionales tienen el inconveniente de que muchas de susu funciones las realizan a través de contactores y relevadores los cuales se interrelacionan para cumplir un objetivo: El control seguro de la máquina.

Cuando la cantidad de contactores o relevadores es grande, es mas complicado en ocasiones definir quién de ellos es el responsable de la falla.

Es aquí donde entra la gran funcinabilidad de aplicar relevadores lógicos programables como lo es el Zelio y el Logo. Atención, porque ninguno de ellos es un PLC y muchos les confunden con tales.

Al emplear los relevadores lógicos, provocas que todas las funciones de control, antes accionadas con platinos, pasen a ser meramente señales que no requieren de un objeto móvil para cumplirse, esto elimina automáticamente falsos contactos o carbón en platinos. Todo lo que se necesita es un relevador que controle la etapa de potencia la cual puede ser una bobina del contactor ó electro válvula. Por lo tanto solo te quedas con uno por motor ó electro válvula y ya no con las decenas de contactores.

Aún en el sistema más simple la inversión vale la pena, te quitas de tiempos de paro por reparación, le puedes programar que te avise cuándo le toca su mantenimiento, que te indique directamente qué motor falló (adicionando equipos auxiliares como sensores de corriente o temperatura) en fin, que ni siquiera la imaginación es el límite, cualquier detalle lo puedes controlar, como por ejemplo que nadie mueva la grúa durante determinada hora, o agregar un botón que te permita una interpolación constante, agregar un teclado para que solo el operador con el código correcto opere la grúa, etc.


----------



## villarrealf (Oct 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------

